

Good intentions don’t justify lying about risk - stevewilhelm
http://www.decisionsciencenews.com/2013/08/12/do-not-lie-about-risk/

======
abstein2
Absolutely agree - lying will only come back to bite you in the long run - no
matter how good your intentions are.

